# SFX Exchange (wish II was used vs RCI)



## annenp (Aug 16, 2008)

I am new to HGVC and called Hilton to inquire about the SFX exchange -- I was told that only Elite HGVC owners are allowed to use this exchange and even then the elites are limited exchange to only 2 or 3 of the resorts in SFX.

Reason for my interest in SFX is that Hilton does not have resort in Maui and RCI in Maui not all that great. SFX has the Marriott and Westin in Maui which look really nice and was extremely disappointed that the SFX exchange was off limits to non-elite HGVC members.

I don't understand why hilton uses RCI while II has Disney, Hyatt, some Four Seasons, and some Hilton affiliates....by far II offers much nicer resorts than RCI especially in the Reno/ski areas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 16, 2008)

You where told wrong. It has something to do with laws restricting trade. So long as you reserve a week in your season you can deposit that week with SFX and HGVC or RCI are powerless to do anything about it. RCI would like you to think you can't exchange with an independant company like SFX and HGVC would like you to think you need to buy more points to exchange with SFX but it's just lies told by the developer and RCI.


----------



## annenp (Aug 16, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> You where told wrong. It has something to do with laws restricting trade. So long as you reserve a week in your season you can deposit that week with SFX and HGVC or RCI are powerless to do anything about it. RCI would like you to think you can't exchange with an independant company like SFX and HGVC would like you to think you need to buy more points to exchange with SFX but it's just lies told by the developer and RCI.



Thank you --- so If I want to rescue my points say I have 1/2 of my club points remaining that I want to save I can save then with SFX??


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't own Hilton, but I think you have to have a week booked or reserved at the resort (Hilton) then deposit that week (not points) with SFX and make a request.
Liz


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2008)

*If you've never exchanged before*

I suggest reading the Exchange section of TUG's Timeshare 101 - http://www.tug2.net/advice/TimeShare-101.htm#_Exchanging_Your_Timeshare



> *From Section B - Realistic timeshare exchange expectations *
> You should also not be too restrictive about your search criteria.  *Remember that a trade can only be completed if someone deposits a week that meets your criteria and there is not someone “in line” ahead of you for that week.* You can increase your chances of being able to successfully make an exchange by increasing the number of resorts (or areas) into which you are willing to make an exchange and/or by specifying a wider range of check-in dates.  If you are limited to traveling only during a very short period (as with a school vacation), then you should be sure that there are many resorts that will fit your criteria.  Similarly, if you insist on going to a specific location or a specific small set of resorts, you should have a wider range of possible check-in dates.  If you can’t meet either of these criteria, you should consider that exchanging might not be a good use of your timeshare, and you should plan on owning a timeshare primarily for direct usage.
> 
> *From Section C - Exchange companies*
> *Independent exchange companies are all much smaller than RCI and II, the two large affiliated exchange companies. Accordingly, they do not offer the variety of exchange opportunities that RCI and II do.  Also, because their inventory and overall exchange volume is lower, you may have to wait longer before they can complete an exchange.* Some independent exchange companies will actively contact owners and resorts to try to obtain weeks that meet your search criteria.  Because of their smaller size, many independent exchange companies will specialize in certain niche markets, such as certain geographic areas or certain types of resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 16, 2008)

SFX isn't good for a Maui exchange.  I have been trying to get an exchange on Maui for a four month span, basically winter and spring, and I haven't gotten anything.  I deposited a week at Kona Hawaiian resort, 2 bedroom, back in October and put in my request for something from February-end of May, and nothing.  Don't waste your time with SFX. 

There are many great resorts besides the Westin and Marriott.  I loved Maui Lea at Maui Hill, plus we liked our stay at Kahana Villas,  and we have visited Hono Koa, Sands of Kahana, and Maui Sunset (we visited Emmy there), and all were very nice.  I hear that Maui Schooner is really nice, but ocean views aren't going to be guaranteed at any resort through any exchange.  You have to own to get a great view.  

If you are okay with the above resorts, try Trading Places or Platinum Interchange, which are going to have more availability, by far, than SFX.  I am very disappointed in my attempt with SFX.  I was hoping for something to come through by now.  I am assuming, after this much time has passed, they won't come through.  My only criteria was a king bed in the master.  I would have my exchange from II by now, I guarantee it.


----------



## annenp (Aug 16, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> SFX isn't good for a Maui exchange.  I have been trying to get an exchange on Maui for a four month span, basically winter and spring, and I haven't gotten anything.  I deposited a week at Kona Hawaiian resort, 2 bedroom, back in October and put in my request for something from February-end of May, and nothing.  Don't waste your time with SFX.
> 
> There are many great resorts besides the Westin and Marriott.  I loved Maui Lea at Maui Hill, plus we liked our stay at Kahana Villas,  and we have visited Hono Koa, Sands of Kahana, and Maui Sunset (we visited Emmy there), and all were very nice.  I hear that Maui Schooner is really nice, but ocean views aren't going to be guaranteed at any resort through any exchange.  You have to own to get a great view.
> 
> If you are okay with the above resorts, try Trading Places or Platinum Interchange, which are going to have more availability, by far, than SFX.  I am very disappointed in my attempt with SFX.  I was hoping for something to come through by now.  I am assuming, after this much time has passed, they won't come through.  My only criteria was a king bed in the master.  I would have my exchange from II by now, I guarantee it.



WOW....thank you so much for which truly valuable information. I just appreciate accomadations that are Hilton built quality. I'll look intothe resorts you suggested.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 16, 2008)

annenp said:


> Thank you --- so If I want to rescue my points say I have 1/2 of my club points remaining that I want to save I can save then with SFX??



You can not save points with SFX. You must reserve a unit and then deposit the unit/week you reserved. SFX doen't accept HGVC points as far as I know.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 16, 2008)

I have gotten a week for summer 2009 at Maui Schooner with SFX (one bedroom) and a few years ago got a Maui week for a friend in October, also one bedroom. So, my experience with SFX on this has been good.
Liz


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 16, 2008)

SFX has said that there are not many 2 BR units available on Maui.  I don't know how true this statement is, but if you want a 2 BR on Maui, it may be difficult.

On the other hand, they had no problem finding me a choice of weeks and resorts for a 2 BR on the Big Island.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 16, 2008)

I have also gotten Hawaii 2 bedroom from SFX, TPI (Trading Places) as well as HTSE (Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange) but NOT in Maui. For Maui vacations I rented from a Tugger (2 bedroom at Hololani) and exchanged with II (Westin with a Sheraton to trade) both in 2 bedrooms and neither was in high season.

If you must have Maui and it has to be 2 bedroom you better find a rental.


To save your points, book something and deposit it with an independent for a future exchange.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 17, 2008)

annenp said:


> I am new to HGVC and called Hilton to inquire about the SFX exchange -- I was told that only Elite HGVC owners are allowed to use this exchange and even then the elites are limited exchange to only 2 or 3 of the resorts in SFX....


That doesn't make any sense.  SFX is an independent exchange company; HGVC can't limit them to Elite members.  Maybe the HGVC person misunderstood?


----------



## jlhorne (Sep 2, 2008)

barndweller said:


> I have also gotten Hawaii 2 bedroom from SFX, TPI (Trading Places) as well as HTSE (Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange) ....


I too have been looking at SFX to trade into Tahoe (and other locations), am aware of their site, and have exchanges posts with Seth@SFX.  Can somebody please enlighten me about any other valid sites for external exchanges? I am always interested in having access outside of HGVC/RCI for obvious reasons ....


----------

